# Should i buy or rent a car in Dubai?



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I am in process of sorting out my move to Dubai and was wondering if anyone has advice on driving out there?

Should I look to rent or buy a car. I will be living and working in Jumeriah. 

Many thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

You will only be able to hire until you get a residency visa, then you can transfer your driving license for a uae one. After that you can decide what you would prefer to do


----------



## faye1979 (Feb 15, 2012)

gemmald said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in process of sorting out my move to Dubai and was wondering if anyone has advice on driving out there?
> 
> ...


Renting can be costly obviously the samller the car the cheaper the rental but I wouldnt feel safe driving a small car on these very hairy roads. Metro and taxi service is fantastic and very cheap but if you wanted to buy a car I would watch out for some dodgy dealerships, luckily we knew someone who had a contact. You will need to have an eye test when you apply for the UAE license and buy a salik card which pays for your road tolls, you can get these anywhere ie petrol stations, good luck


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a thread about vehicles and renting vs buying was discussed in detail. I do believe is the sticky car thread.


----------

